# what are good numbers for TSH



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

I think I have a goiter. Had an ultrasound done, waiting to see the End.
Having a new Tsh test done and Free t3 and t4. When I get the results, what are good numbers? My last TSH was 2.33. Should it be under 1? Please le me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The standard advice is that a good number of people feel ok with their TSH around 1...but its very individual for everyone. If you fee good at 2.33, there's not really a compelling reason to change that...but if you feel crummy, then there is.

The frees, really, are more important.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'll let you know the numbers after I see the End. I don't feel good which is why I went to the End. I have always been in the range around 2 something, but have felt lousy for years. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the reply. Oh he did change me from levothyroxine to Synthroid. Said he doesn't like generic. I hope I have better luck than some of the people I see posting. Thanks again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are taking a replacement, you need to insist they run your FT-4 and FT-3 which are the active hormones in your blood.

Never dose yourself from TSH alone.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

I have blood work being done Friday and it includes free FT3 and free FT4. I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been on generic Unithroid since my surgery - I have no issues with it and it's $7 a month and $16 for a 3 month supply.

I think of SYnthroid as the most expensive - not necessarily the best. Be sure to lab 6 weeks after changing brands or doses.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! I had blood work done yesterday. 4 weeks being on Synthroid. they did TSH 
Free t3 and free t4 tests. Meet with the End on the 15th cause I'm going on vacation.
I'll let you know the results. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are my numbers:
TSH 2.58 (.40-4.50)
Free T4 1.3 (.8-1.8)
Free T3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

What do you think? The Doctor raised my Synthroid from 50 to take 1/2 of
112 or I guess 56. that didn't seem like a big enough increase to me and told me to come back in 3 months and he will rerun to same tests. No T3 ordered.

Now here are the results of the ultrasound.

Right lobe measures 2.7X0.9x1.6 with a single nodule that measures 
0.8 x 0.6 x0.5 CM 
Solid, Mid

Left lobe
No tissue seen (?)

Isthmus
0.27
No nodules
Impression: The right thyroid lobe is small and the left is not visible. A single solid appearing nodule on right is 0.8x0.6cm

What does not visible mean????????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lacey said:


> Here are my numbers:
> TSH 2.58 (.40-4.50)
> Free T4 1.3 (.8-1.8)
> Free T3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)
> ...


It could mean this, maybe..........

LIMITATIONS

The inferior most aspect of an enlarged thyroid with marked retrosternal extension will not always be visible on ultrasound.
http://www.ultrasoundpaedia.com/normal-thyroid/

And the solid needs to be watched.

What has your doctor said about this? If nothing, you may be wise to seek the opinion of an ENT.

And.......................your FT3 is really low. You do need more medication.

Here is some info for you regarding that.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Most of us like TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FT3 at about 75% of the range provided by your lab.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Andros, 
Thanks for the quick reply. I don't know if I should just take the new 56 synthroid for 3 months and see what happens as I will then be on medicare or try to find a new doctor.
The solid thing on the ultrasound also has me concerned. Have to think about this for a day or so. Let me know your thoughts on staying on the 56 synthroid for 3 months. Is that too long to wait to change things?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lacey said:


> Andros,
> Thanks for the quick reply. I don't know if I should just take the new 56 synthroid for 3 months and see what happens as I will then be on medicare or try to find a new doctor.
> The solid thing on the ultrasound also has me concerned. Have to think about this for a day or so. Let me know your thoughts on staying on the 56 synthroid for 3 months. Is that too long to wait to change things?


I would not do that. Even if you did not have concerns re the ultra-sound, the protocol is to get labs every 8 weeks for further titration upward as needed for your thyroxine replacement.

And if not, this can leave you stuck in a very bad place for there is no good place until you are where you are supposed to be w/this. You see? Titration can be a process that is uncomfortable but necessary some times.

See if you can hook up now with a doc that will take your medicare when it is in effect.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

new labs done, Here are the results from 10/7/13

TSH 1.72 (.40-4.50)
FREE t4 1.4 (.8-1.8)
fREE t3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

tsh went down from 2.58, FREE 4 went up from 1.3 but free T3 stayed the same at
2.8. Endo said everything is fine and won't inc Synthroid, currently on 56. What do you think? Having another untrasound in 2 weeks., I have extra medicine so I can inc.
if you think I should and how much?


----------

